
Maryland bill would outlaw ransomware, keep researchers from reporting bugs - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/01/good-news-maryland-bill-would-make-ransomware-a-crime/
======
cjbenedikt
Smart move! Next bill: I suggest make climate change illegal!

